# Suki



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the groomers job today!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It does get better!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

A day at a time!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think that any of my boy dogs even got that dirty!!LOL!!! She's a little tomboy!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Love her in this special happy doggy look! :thumbsup:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

lol I don't know what to say but it sure makes me chuckle LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:Suki is beautiful :wub:. She's a little tomboy when she's been playing in the mud:wub:, and a real princess clean :wub:
so Joanne I bet you can't wait till summer


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Holy cow she sure got dirty! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I take Suki said she hasn't met a mud puddle she does' t like. Boo doesn't even like to walk on the grass when it is wet. LOL


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I take Suki said she hasn't met a mud puddle she does' t like. Boo doesn't even like to walk on the grass when it is wet. LOL


Mag, she's warming up for the Dirty Dog Contest! Every week I'm amazed by how dirty she gets, lol. 
I can say one thing about her~she enjoys life to its fullest!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :wub:Suki is beautiful :wub:. She's a little tomboy when she's been playing in the mud:wub:, and a real princess clean :wub:
> so Joanne I bet you can't wait till summer


Paula, you have no idea how much we can't wait for summer. I just washed her 3 days ago. This is from walking every day~well...early this morning I did see her head deep in a hole that she dug in my yard :blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexa said:


> Love her in this special happy doggy look! :thumbsup:
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Alexandra~I love watching my dogs having fun in life~even if it means they get filthy dirty. Besides, it's only a bath and they are gorgeous again!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Calling Mr Wilson - looks like there is a new Dennis in town. She does clean up good - she looks so very sweet. The red bow is the best of touches.


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We need to have a remake of my favorite children's book--Harry the Dirty Dog--to Suki the Dirty Dog

http://www.amazon.com/Harry-Dirty-Dog-Gene-Zion/dp/006443009X

Joanne--that's the book I was telling you about!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

The groomer did a great job. Cute!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

You make it look Good....


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my!
She sure does clean up well! So pretty! :wub:
Joanne, I love that you let your girls have so much fun!
Do they have a daily standing appointment with the groomer?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

kd1212 said:


> We need to have a remake of my favorite children's book--Harry the Dirty Dog--to Suki the Dirty Dog
> 
> Harry the Dirty Dog: Gene Zion, Margaret Bloy Graham: 9780064430098: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Joanne--that's the book I was telling you about!!!


OMG...wouldn't that be great! Suki would be Sooo proud!
Xo


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> Oh my!
> She sure does clean up well! So pretty! :wub:
> Joanne, I love that you let your girls have so much fun!
> Do they have a daily standing appointment with the groomer?


Kathleen, Suki now has a standing appointment every Monday morning.
The groomer now has that dirty deed to deal with :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pooh's mommy said:


> You make it look Good....


I LOVE this! If only I could have a shirt like this :blush::blush:
I entered her in the Dirty Dog contest but voting doesnt start until the end of May. I will die if she wins :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Calling Mr Wilson - looks like there is a new Dennis in town. She does clean up good - she looks so very sweet. The red bow is the best of touches.


Walter...I loved that show! Yes...Suki cleans up beautifully...thankfully!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

glo77 said:


> lol I don't know what to say but it sure makes me chuckle LOL


I never know what to say when I see suki~she keeps me smiling for sure!
Glad we made you chuckle ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Gabbee15 said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Wow~that's exactly my thoughts, haha!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mfa said:


> The groomer did a great job. Cute!


Thank you! I think so too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

All I can say is...:w00t: :bysmilie::new_shocked: :yucky: :faint: But Suki sure does clean up well. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> All I can say is...:w00t: :bysmilie::new_shocked: :yucky: :faint: But Suki sure does clean up well. :HistericalSmiley:


EXACTLY my THOUGHTS! :w00t:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Love Suki, dirty or clean!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cupidsmommy said:


> Love Suki, dirty or clean!


Thanks Rhonda! I love her dirty or clean too~preferably clean, she on the other hand prefers VERY DIRTY!


----------



## sassysharay (Apr 21, 2015)

How absolutely adorable! We took Cooper to his first grooming appointment this past Thursday, and I couldn't believe how soon it was before he was dirty again. :HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Man, that is one gorgeous baby - dirty or clean!


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, I really thought you had gotten another dog. Was just about to ask what kind it was until I read a few more posts. Thank goodness I didn't stick my foot in my mouth yet again.

Very pretty


----------

